# Accessorize me... please :)



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2015)

So I finally found a dress to wear to an event I have this week and now I need help accessorizing. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/betsey-johnson-scuba-fit-flare-dress/3903177?origin=related-3903177-0-3-FTR-Rich_Relevance_Recs_API-1000079&amp;recs_type=related&amp;recs_productId=3903177&amp;recs_categoryId=0&amp;recs_productOrder=3&amp;recs_placementId=FTR&amp;recs_source=Rich_Relevance_Recs_API&amp;recs_strategy=1000079&amp;recs_referringPageType=item_page

Help please!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 25, 2015)

what a pretty dress!  I love the darts and then the skirt embroidery.   At first, I was thinking some bangles, because the sleeves are 3/4, but the skirt should showcase.  I would focus neck &amp; above - maybe some really pretty huge earrings - simple, but big - maybe a thin large hoop or oval. 

I love the shoes in that picture, and if you go for silver sandals like that, perhaps a silver clutch or maybe a cobalt and silver beaded purse.

I think the dress has really clean lines and has a lot of features going on with the skirt and you don't want to overdo the jewelry or accessories.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks love your suggestions, appreciate your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 22, 2015)

You should go for black beaded clutch purse with this pretty dress.


----------



## sheebeedoll (Apr 30, 2016)

So pretty! I agree, don't go overboard with jewels, but definitely some pretty earrings. Charming Charlie always has a good selection!


----------

